# Orbit b-hyve timer flow rates



## jephil08 (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyone have an Orbit b-hyve faucet timer and trust the 'calibrated' flow rates? I'm only getting around 4.5 GPM whereas the way my system is currently set up I should get somewhere near 9 GPM.

Running 3x Hunter PGP Ultras per line using 3.0 blue nozzles all at 180 degrees (no overlap in my system, its just around the perimeter of the house for now. I'm filling in the remainder manually during my overseed). About 100 feet of 1" flex pipe for each side (two nearly identical systems on each side). Operated from a Melnor 4 way valve with a 45 degree off of the main faucet and backflow preventer. 6 ft Leader hoses to the piping are 3/4". System runs at 50 PSI and quick bucket test at the end of 150 feet of garden hose showed 8 GPM. I may be pushing my system at 9 GPM, but I've not noticed a significant difference using 2.0, 2.5 or 3.0 nozzles. My only complaint is that it does currently appear that I'm getting a bit more water at the front of the rotor (from mist) and around the perimeter of the spray, but I'm chalking that up to not having head to head coverage. Could this be caused by low flow? I would assume my radius would be significantly off if I was only getting half of the expected flow rate as stated by the b-hyve...

Thoughts?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Even running water with no hose connections I can only get to around 6-7 gpm.


----------

